
World Powers Vowed to Cut Greenhouse Gases: They're Still Rising Perilously - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/26/climate/greenhouse-gas-emissions-carbon.html
======
dr_dshiv
>Coal use is declining sharply, especially in the United States and Western
Europe, according to an analysis by Carbon Brief. Renewable energy is
expanding fast, though not nearly as fast as necessary. And city and state
governments around the world, including in the United States, are rolling out
stricter rules on tailpipe pollution from cars.

>Those who have followed the diplomatic negotiations say they are confronted
by something of a cognitive dissonance when they think about this moment. The
world’s biggest polluters are nowhere near where they should be to draw down
their emissions at a time when the human toll of climate change is near
impossible to ignore.

>And yet, renewable energy is spreading faster than could have been
anticipated even a few years ago; electric buses and cars are proliferating
and young people are protesting by the millions in rich and poor countries
alike. Even in the United States, with its persistent denialist movement, how
to deal with climate change is a resonant issue in the presidential campaign.

>“There’s a bit of a best of times, worst of times about this,” said David
Waskow, director of the international climate initiative at the World
Resources Institute, a research and advocacy group.

